# Gagging but no nausea



## PrincessWinnie (May 24, 2005)

I'm just about 6 weeks pregnant, and so far haven't really had any nausea but in the past few days a "gagging" feeling has really kicked in. I feel it in between meals, sometimes after a large meal, and now suddenly textures have made it kick in.

Every morning I eat what I call my "power" breakfast - one local, organic egg scrambled with spinach on a wheat tortilla with a little cheese and avocado. What a GREAT pregnancy breakfast full of vitamins and nutrition, except this morning I got about halfway through and I couldn't get the rest of it down. The bulldog got it instead;o)

Is this my own version of "morning sickness" or are there any recommendations for curbing it?


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

I have that now big time (i'm 5 weeksish) and with my pregnancy with my son i had it the whole time. It always happened when I brushed my teeth or even though about brushing my teeth. I didn't get stick the brush in very far and i'd start gagging over and over. I don't really have any advice because i never found a solution last time!!! Sorry!! You have my empathy though


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

I rarely actually vomitted with DS. I felt horribly nauseous all the time and gagged/wretched constantly but rarely did anything actually come up. Oddly enough, I started vomitting around 25 weeks when I was feeling generally better. The all day gaggy feeling was gone by then but I'd have sudden "bursts" of vomit about once every two days. It was embarrassing but much, much better than the all-day gagging and dry-heaving.

This time around, I've barfed and barfed and barfed. I probably felt about equally as bad as with my first pregnancy but vomitting is worse than gagging because it leads to dehydration and then the hospital.









So I hope you don't get any worse! Don't be surprised if you have to say good bye to your healthy breakfasts. It's one of the strangest things about early pregnancy for many women - healthy food is nearly impossible to choke down for 3-4 months. Weird.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm due in July...this is my third. I had the same gagging thing with all three. I didn't actually throw up with my first but felt just "ill" to even look or think about certain things, eating or finishing food, smells etc. Then in my last trimester the nausea really kicked in in the morning. I would eat these wonderful natural oatmeal cookies every morning befor eI even sat up that i made homemade. Not too sugary but not too bland and that helped. My second pregnancy i was just sick and throwing up and feeling ill about life in general it seemed. lol. Not much seemed to help. This time I've thrown up quite a few times throughout but not nearly as bad as with 2nd...but still even this late have the gagging "ill" feeling, usually when I wake up in the morning or in the middle of the night. But the aversion to smells has passed after the first trimester.

This time nothing seemed to help the quesies but a cube of cheese or small glass of milk...which I think is kind of odd.









It seems to be different for people and even different with 2nd pregnancies etc. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot to do about it but ride it out and stay away from what is making you really ill. Like for me...onions just are not allowed in my house while pregnant!! lol.


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

That is what my morning sickness was like this time. Very little actual vomiting but lots of gagging and nausea. blech, hope you feel better.


----------



## babymango (Jun 8, 2009)

That's what I had last time. I was super nauseous from 6 to 16 weeks but didnt throw up once. I would have random episods of gagging... At first I would run to the bathroom because I thought something would come up, but after a while i stopped going... I clearly remember walking down the street one day and gagging again and again... and i just kept walking like nothing was happening. I was getting some really weird looks!


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

I started with gagging and then progressed to actual vomitting.


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

That's what my morning sickness was like. I never vomited, I dry-heaved maybe a handful of times, but I gagged more times than I can count. Blowing my nose always ended in a gag. For me it lasted from 6-13 weeks. I'd rather gag than vomit any day!

One other thing I will mention in case this helps: I tried to force myself to eat some healthy foods (ex: eggs, cheese, almonds) even though I found them completely repulsive during that time. I regret that now because even though I haven't been nauseous for 10 weeks, I'm still having a hard time eating these foods because they remind me of that nauseous feeling.


----------



## m0xxie (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlier* 
One other thing I will mention in case this helps: I tried to force myself to eat some healthy foods (ex: eggs, cheese, almonds) even though I found them completely repulsive during that time. I regret that now because even though I haven't been nauseous for 10 weeks, I'm still having a hard time eating these foods because they remind me of that nauseous feeling.

That's so true, you can ruin yourself for some perfectly wonderful foods by forming these associations!

I, too, am feeling very torn about wanting to eat healthy for my little bean's sake, and being almost totally food-adverse to the best foods. I just try to have faith that what I can manage is going to be enough. Courage, my dear, they tell me this doesn't last forever!


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

I get that way, but later in the pregnancy and from heartburn/reflux. And I don't always 'feel the burn', but I can tell it's reflux from the coughing.

I would think it's too early for you to have heartburn (the earliest mine started was 16 weeks), so maybe it's just as other posters suggested ... a variant of morning sickness?


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I threw up a lot in my first trimester and it was always because of the gaggy thing and not the tummy thing. The only thing that helped me was keeping a good taste in my mouth. Like whenever I started feeling gaggy I would nibble on a pb cracker verrrrry slowly. Sucking on mints or candy never helped as it seemed the sugar made it worse, but nibbling on savory stuff helped a lot. Actually ginger gum helped too.


----------



## Sobranna (May 27, 2009)

Aw, I wish I had a solution, too. I'm 14 weeks, and still get the gags on a very regular basis. It seems to happen most when I'm exhausted or hungry ... But one thing that I've found that sort of helps is when I find myself gagging in public, I turn it into a cough. Seems to be a similar muscle movement, and it doesn't gross out other people nearly as much as watching me nearly lose my lunch.







Hope this passes for all of us!


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sobranna* 
Aw, I wish I had a solution, too. I'm 14 weeks, and still get the gags on a very regular basis. It seems to happen most when I'm exhausted or hungry ... But one thing that I've found that sort of helps is when I find myself gagging in public, I turn it into a cough. Seems to be a similar muscle movement, and it doesn't gross out other people nearly as much as watching me nearly lose my lunch.







Hope this passes for all of us!

yep tired, hungry or even too much sugar brings it on even though I'm in my last month. I always found that if I allowed myself to cough I was sure to throw up. I just need to usually lay down and "will" it away!!!!


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

I had virtually no nausea but had dry heaving and gagging and vomited 3-4 times. It's different for everyone.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm at nearly 8 weeks and so far no actual nausea, just kinda off for a few minutes after food and I have started to gag when i try to take my vitamins, ok that bites big time!


----------

